# USNS Southern Cross / Operation Deep Freeze



## randybunney (Nov 21, 2011)

I am working on a story about U.S. merchant mariners. I would like to connect with any of my former shipmates who sailed on the USNS Southern Cross during Operation Deep Freeze to re-supply McMurdo Station, Antarctica, during 1981/82 and 1982/1983. I am also looking for anyone who sailed with the Southern Cross' bosun, Aki, or who knew the late Captain Bjorn Werring or the late Chief Engineer Earl Calkins. Finally, I am also seeing to connect with Captains William Baldwin or John Balcewski, both of whom served on the Southern Cross. [email protected] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:USNS_Southern_Cross_at_the_ice_pier_in_1983.jpg


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

randybunney said:


> I am working on a story about U.S. merchant mariners. I would like to connect with any of my former shipmates who sailed on the USNS Southern Cross during Operation Deep Freeze to re-supply McMurdo Station, Antarctica, during 1981/82 and 1982/1983. I am also looking for anyone who sailed with the Southern Cross' bosun, Aki, or who knew the late Captain Bjorn Werring or the late Chief Engineer Earl Calkins. Finally, I am also seeing to connect with Captains William Baldwin or John Balcewski, both of whom served on the Southern Cross. [email protected] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:USNS_Southern_Cross_at_the_ice_pier_in_1983.jpg


Hi RB,
I have several postal maritime covers relating to Operation Deep Freeze usually illustrated with cachet ,Would be around the times you mentioned but would have to dig them out from cupboard. Stuart H


----------



## randybunney (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: postal covers*

Thanks for posting, Stuart. The Operation Deep Freeze covers are such an interesting tradition. I recall Capt. Werring used to sign some of the covers as mementos for shipmates.


----------

